# 4 Quadranten Koordinatensystem



## Jezzy35 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute

Ich will ein Koordinatensystem mit 4 Quadranten erstellen mit dem Ursprung in der Mitte.
Ich ahbe sowas oder ähnliches noch nicht gemacht. 
Mit Graphic2D kann man Koordinatensystem erstellen mit einem Quadranten so viel ich weiß.

Ich will lernen wie so was gemcht wird. Daher wäre mir so viele Informationen wie nötig damit ich mir den Rest selbst aneignen kann. Ich weiß einfach nicht wo ich anfangen soll.

mfg Jezzy35


----------



## SlaterB (3. Mai 2011)

gehe der Reihe nach in einem Lehrbuch vor bis du zu GUIs und 2D-Grafik kommst und dann gegebenenfalls genauere Frage stellen kannst,
oder suche auch einfach nach ner Lösung im Internet, Koordinatensystem und ähnliche Stichwörter zusammen mit Java sollten irgendwohin führen,

da ansonsten quasi nur die Aufgabe genannt wird (auch wenn es keine sein sollte), nach Hausaufgaben verschoben


----------



## Landei (3. Mai 2011)

Du kannst prinzipiell in JComponent (oder JPanel) "zeichnen". Dazu überschreibst du deren paintComponent-Methode. Das übergebene Graphics-Object kannst du nach Graphics2D casten, das mehr Funktionen hat. Du solltest vermeiden, zwischen den Koordinaten deines Koordinatensystems und den Pixelkoordinaten der Komponente dauernd hin- und herzurechnen. Dafür gibt es "affine Transformationen", die du auf das Graphics2D-Objekt anwenden kannst.  Im Prinzip gibst du damit eine Skalierung und Verschiebung an, wodurch die Koordinaten-Umrechnung für alle folgenden Zeichenoperationen sozusagen "automatisch" ausgeführt wird, wenn du es einmal richtig definiert hast. Als Startpunkt würde ich Trail: 2D Graphics (The Java™ Tutorials) empfehlen.


----------

